# Parade of Criss Cross scarves, hats and fingerless gloves - with Saroj!



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Saroj is just amazing -- she designed the beautiful criss cross scarf and here are pictures of some of the first ones that the students finished -- they are wonderful!!

As the girls finish them they will be posted here!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

It is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Suula (Mar 24, 2013)

This was my first workshop and I have really enjoyed it, also it grew from a scarf to include fingerless gloves and a hat (oh and a headband is in the offing)


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Suula said:


> This was my first workshop and I have really enjoyed it, also it grew from a scarf to include fingerless gloves and a hat (oh and a headband is in the offing)


What a wonderful set Suula! I would find it hard to give away. are you going to keep it for yourself??? Make sure you post the head band when you finish it too.

Saroj is such a good teacher and designer.


----------



## judybug52 (Sep 26, 2012)

This was a great workshop . Thanks Saroj and Desighner1234. This is my scarf set. Great pattern. The gloves are so comfortable. One Christmas present done.


----------



## Suula (Mar 24, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> What a wonderful set Suula! I would find it hard to give away. are you going to keep it for yourself??? Make sure you post the head band when you finish it too.
> 
> Saroj is such a good teacher and designer.


She is and the support that you have given is so important to allow the workshop to run smoothly, so my thanks for that. I am planning to keep this one for myself, but have got the set on my books for some Christmas presents, so will be making a few more xx


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

They are all beautiful. I meant to join this KAL too but I was busy with the child's cardigan. Great fun.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

PAJulian said:


> They are all beautiful. I meant to join this KAL too but I was busy with the child's cardigan. Great fun.


You did a great job on the cardigan -- we will open a Parade shortly once a few more are finished.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

judybug52 said:


> This was a great workshop . Thanks Saroj and Desighner1234. This is my scarf set. Great pattern. The gloves are so comfortable. One Christmas present done.


It is a lovely set Judy -- congratulations!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

This scarf is beautiful! And the whole set is just wonderful!
Really eye catching!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

This is my finished scarf!
I really enjoyed doing this project
Saroj is a wonderful teacher and I look forward to more of her workshops in the future
Thank you Designer and Saroj for organizing this for us!


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> You did a great job on the cardigan -- we will open a Parade shortly once a few more are finished.


What a surprise. Thank you for another word of praise. Not expecting that. I was just being nosey to see how others were getting on with their project. I am away in Sarasota, Florida for the most of September so I will be looking out for the next project when I come back to England. I gave the cardigan to my neighbour yesterday for her new granddaughter, although too big at the moment it will definitely be useful later. She was thrilled as I was in sharing it. It is a must to do again. I just wish I had a granddaughter. Only one grandson but he is gorgeous. He is six in a few days time and is coming for a few days sleep over. He has already put in his requests for some cookery lessons so that will be really enjoyable.

This project is beautiful too and it is on my to do list and will be useful for our cold weather.

Actually on second thoughts it may be a lovely project to take away with me. Not too big!!!! to carry in my suitcase or even to take on the long journey over to keep me occupied.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I think this is the same picture that I posted before, but it is good to have them all together. Thank you, Saroj, it was an interesting project and looks more difficult than it really is!


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I think this is the same picture that I posted before, but it is good to have them all together. Thank you, Saroj, it was an interesting project and looks more difficult than it really is!


Gorgeous - definitely on my to do list. They all look so different. I see that they can be made cosy around the neck and loose to hang like yours. Well done.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Can't post. Can't delete. Loved this workshop and all the pretty scarves.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

These are all so beautifully made, I would be hard pressed to choose a favorite!!!!! All are just stunning!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I think this is the same picture that I posted before, but it is good to have them all together. Thank you, Saroj, it was an interesting project and looks more difficult than it really is!


Great job! I am glad you joined us - I hope you will post it on the TP. nice to see you here.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gail DSouza said:


> This is my finished scarf!
> I really enjoyed doing this project
> Saroj is a wonderful teacher and I look forward to more of her workshops in the future
> Thank you Designer and Saroj for organizing this for us!


YOu are very welcome -- I love the yarn you used with your scarf -- each different yarn makes it a completely new scarf. you did a great job!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Here is my scarf. I used Amazing yarn. Thanks, Saroj and Shirley..


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Naneast said:


> Here is my scarf. I used Amazing yarn. Thanks, Saroj and Shirley..


I love your colors Nan -- once again an outstanding job!


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

The scarves are really comfortable as well as fun to knit. No dangling scarf ends with this design!

Here's mine, but I haven't seen a color yet that doesn't look fantastic.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

This was a fun and fast knit. Thanks Saroj!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Each and everyone of them is gorgeous-- Thanks for Joining the workshop!!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Congrats to all who have posted their finished scarves -- they are all great!!!! Just beautiful. Love that head and also.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Saroj has done it again! These scarves are gorgeous; quite an addition to any outfit. You've all knitted them beautifully! Bravo!!


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

EVERY scarf is beautiful. Such pretty yarns and lovely work!

XO


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow!! They are all so beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Vanna's Choice, Oatmeal, 2 skeins. I like the look of a seed stick border, so would like to try that the next time I knit the scarf.


----------



## catlover1960 (May 18, 2012)

Criss Cross Scarf made using Hobby Lobby I Love this Yarn. It was bought with another project in mind but was not working for the other project. Worked well for this scarf.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Here is my first Criss Cross scarf made with Caron's Simply Soft yarn in Victorian Rose on size 9 needles. Love the pattern and enjoyed knitting it. Already planning on at least 2 more. Thank you, Saroj.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I love the way these all look so different, yet all look just right! I am already getting lots of inspiration for my next one - it is just so hard to decide!


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

Lovely sets I love all the colours. I keep wondering if I could crochet one of these scarves.


----------



## CrochetorKnit (Feb 15, 2013)

Naneast said:


> Here is my scarf. I used Amazing yarn. Thanks, Saroj and Shirley..


Lovely colors! Someone is going to be very pleased with their Christmas gift! (Unless you keep it!!!!)


----------



## CrochetorKnit (Feb 15, 2013)

jadancey said:


> Here is my first Criss Cross scarf made with Caron's Simply Soft yarn in Victorian Rose on size 9 needles. Love the pattern and enjoyed knitting it. Already planning on at least 2 more. Thank you, Saroj.


Lovely color and it's flattering with your multi-colored blouse! How about making one in cotton or some lighter yarn to wear as an accessory with this blouse? The wool might look and feel too 'heavy' for indoor use.


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

This is my scarf, made from Redheart's 'Unforgettable' brand, color 'Winery' ~
[the yarn is from my swap partner last month! ~ 
so of course, I'm keeping this scarf for myself! - Haven't made something for myself in so long, so this is a real treat!!]

Thank you for the pattern and workshop!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ann Eales said:


> Lovely sets I love all the colours. I keep wondering if I could crochet one of these scarves.


I don't see why that wouldn't work -- if you do I would like to see it. I would thinkg it would be easy to follow the pattern from looking at it - doing sc's???


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

Designer 1234. now I will have to try it lol


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NY Hummer said:


> This is my scarf, made from Redheart's 'Unforgettable' brand, color 'Winery' ~
> [the yarn is from my swap partner last month! ~
> so of course, I'm keeping this scarf for myself! - Haven't made something for myself in so long, so this is a real treat!!]
> 
> Thank you for the pattern and workshop!


It is beautiful - glad you found us! I love the colors of your scarf


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I think this is the same picture that I posted before, but it is good to have them all together. Thank you, Saroj, it was an interesting project and looks more difficult than it really is!


YOu have done a brilliant job, absolutely love it.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I think this is the same picture that I posted before, but it is good to have them all together. Thank you, Saroj, it was an interesting project and looks more difficult than it really is!


Kathleen - thank you for your comments and I love to hear that it is easier than it looks. I had fun teaching it. I am really enjoying all the colors and parade.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Here are my scarfs, hat, and gloves


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Pink scarf for my grand niece. Will post hats and gloves tomorrow - emergency have to attend important business right now.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

This has been lovely parade to watch - I went and found the workshop - a day late and a dollar short as the saying goes - but these are so nice - I just have to do one! Thank you Saroj and Designer1234 for this. I guess I missed the announcement but now I know where to look for upcoming workshops. I imagine that I will not be the only straggler- this scarf is just too good looking ....


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

All of these scarves are beautiful. Well done everybody.
I look forward to seeing more photos! ;-) ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty scarf. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sheelagh Mayhew (Nov 12, 2012)

Please, Please are you able to let us know how to obtain this pattern? It is truly wonderful

Thanks


----------



## sheelagh Mayhew (Nov 12, 2012)

Where is this workshop please - how do you access it?


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

My finished scarf and gloves. I used Vannas Choice by lion brand. It was such a fun workshop. Thank you and looking forward to the next one.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous scarves!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I love it!


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

My scarf and mittens working on the hat


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

sheelagh Mayhew said:


> Where is this workshop please - how do you access it?


I also would like to know. They are all so beautiful!!


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

That is amazing! Cane we get the pattern? Is the woven part I-cord? Some job of designing! Joan 8060


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

They are gorgeous you did great work. So unusual.


----------



## lovewrens (Jul 16, 2012)

These scarves are so pretty, every one of them unique! I can't decide which I like best!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

sheelagh Mayhew said:


> Please, Please are you able to let us know how to obtain this pattern? It is truly wonderful
> 
> Thanks


*Go to the workshop --

use theworkshop link under my post here, and scroll down to '#32 Criss Cross scarf with saroj'

click on it and the whole class is there*


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> *Go to the workshop --
> 
> use theworkshop link under my post here, and scroll down to '#32 Criss Cross scarf with saroj'
> 
> click on it and the whole class is there*


Hello Designer1234

I already have the pattern for the scarf. Is the patter for th gloves there too. Thank you. I am going to try and do this on holiday.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

PAJulian said:


> Hello Designer1234
> 
> I already have the pattern for the scarf. Is the patter for th gloves there too. Thank you. I am going to try and do this on holiday.


Yes all the patterns are there gloves - you just have to go thru the pages. I think the gloves are on page 6, sewing instructions on page 7, hat on page 23 and video on sewing page 24.


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Saroj said:


> Yes all the patterns are there gloves - you just have to go thru the pages. I think the gloves are on page 6, sewing instructions on page 7, hat on page 23 and video on sewing page 24.


Thank you Saroj, I will look thru those pages for them.


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

They are beautiful


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

One of the greatest things about these parades is to see how the same pattern comes to life through the creativity of the knitter by choice of color and texture.
I love a parade!


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Sherry1 said:


> One of the greatest things about these parades is to see how the same pattern comes to life through the creativity of the knitter by choice of color and texture.
> I love a parade!


I agree - parade is like breath of fresh air - filled with unique creativity, color and personalities. I love them all.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Beautiful to all. Isn't it amazing how no two are alike!!


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

wow I am impressed, such talent,


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Fantastic stuff.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

These are so beautiful! check out the 33 class "Parades' you will be overwhelmed at the talent shown by our teachers and students.

just search Parades.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> These are so beautiful! check out the 33 class "Parades' you will be overwhelmed at the talent shown by our teachers and students.
> 
> just search Parades.


Shirley,

So funny. I misunderstood and thought you were referring to Workship #33 Parade, when you were actually referring to the 33 different parades of workshops. LOL

Ginny


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

Are these hard to knit? I really like them .i am an intermediate knitter.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Rag doll said:


> Are these hard to knit? I really like them .i am an intermediate knitter.


Not at all. Saroj, the teacher, even made a variation in green using a seed stitch border that puts a really nice finish on it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

GinB said:


> Shirley,
> 
> So funny. I misunderstood and thought you were referring to Workship #33 Parade, when you were actually referring to the 33 different parades of workshops. LOL
> 
> Ginny


It is hard to believe we have accomplished so much. I just posted a 'thankyou ' at the following link. I hope you will all read it - it comes from my heart!

As *it is our first anniversary - the Workshop opened in August 2012* - I just posted a 'thankyou' at the following link. I hope you will read it as it expresses my feelings about the teachers and students I have met this year

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-190007-1.html


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

I visited your http://shirl-oneofakindfiberarts.blogspot.com/

I really love the quilt at the top of your blog and found some stashbusting inspirations as well. Thank you.
Your criss cross scarf is really clever.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

My black and white scarf.


----------



## Deanne (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't know what I am doing wrong but I can't find where your workshop or pattern for the scarf is. Could you help me please.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

All the scarfs are beautiful. A very unique pattern.


----------



## shewolf389 (Nov 28, 2011)

Here is my set, I had made my beanie before the pattern was posted so I may go back and make a matching hat when I have time. Too many things on the go at the moment. Thank you Sarjo for a wonderful workshop


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

really nice and different.Thanks for sharing


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

Saroj said:


> Pink scarf for my grand niece. Will post hats and gloves tomorrow - emergency have to attend important business right now.


These are wonderful. My absolute favourite is the pink because the ribbing was different. What a treat to see so many, the same basic pattern but all different. Great job.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 here. * go to the link beneath this post (workshop link) click on it. then click on Open workshop #32 criss cross scarf with Saroj* - go in and read from page one and away you go. make sure you post so that saroj knows you are there! this is a fun project.


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

My DH asked: are people knitting this for warmth or scarf like decoration ?
So, how are you planning to wear it?
Mine needs just 10 more rows to finish...love it!!


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Saroj said:


> Here are my scarfs, hat, and gloves


I love the green scarf with garter stitch edge!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Do you put this on over your head?


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

I love all the scarves, hats and mittens! Just got to finish my scarf this week and start mittens to match!


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

I would like to know how to do the criss cross joining the scarf if it's possible. Thank you YasminaB


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

They are all gorgeous - looks like a great workshop for everyone


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

YasminaB said:


> I would like to know how to do the criss cross joining the scarf if it's possible. Thank you YasminaB


follow the directions in a previous post to go to the workshop which is still open. all your questions will be answered there if you start from page one.

click on the workshop link below this post

scroll down to #32 Criss Cross workshop with Saroj,


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

DollieD said:


> Do you put this on over your head?


yes


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

shewolf389 said:


> Here is my set, I had made my beanie before the pattern was posted so I may go back and make a matching hat when I have time. Too many things on the go at the moment. Thank you Sarjo for a wonderful workshop


I love the way you used two good colors together. good job!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

k2p3-knit-on said:


> I visited your http://shirl-oneofakindfiberarts.blogspot.com/
> 
> I really love the quilt at the top of your blog and found some stashbusting inspirations as well. Thank you.
> Your criss cross scarf is really clever.


It is Saroj's (the teachers) pattern. so great


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

They are all so pretty. I hope to make one for a friend - maybe for Christmas.


----------



## vemiller (Dec 18, 2011)

A wonderful pattern and workshop. I learned to reverse knit and am looking forward to making the hat. Yarn was Lion Wool Ease, Color Seaspray


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Each and everyone of them is gorgeous-- Thanks for Joining the workshop!!


I don't understand how this works. If we decide to make one later are the pattern and all the suggestions still available to us? I have too many WIPs to start on it right now, but I really would like to do one. NEVER MIND! I printed the pattern and can go on by myself when I'm ready. But if I run into a snag, You'll hear from me for help! Thank you both for the workshop! I'm always a little behind but I usually get to the finish line some time later than all of you!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Dlclose said:


> I don't understand how this works. If we decide to make one later are the pattern and all the suggestions still available to us? I have too many WIPs to start on it right now, but I really would like to do one. NEVER MIND! I printed the pattern and can go on by myself when I'm ready. But if I run into a snag, You'll hear from me for help! Thank you both for the workshop! I'm always a little behind but I usually get to the finish line some time later than all of you!


got to http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html
That is Designer1234's workshops - scroll down until you find #32, crisscross scarf and click- the pattern and all the comments are there - there is just not a live workhop anymore- but with all the Q&A that were posted, it should be very workable- I am planning to do one too.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bwtyer said:


> got to http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html
> That is Designer1234's workshops - scroll down until you find #32, crisscross scarf and click- the pattern and all the comments are there - there is just not a live workhop anymore- but with all the Q&A that were posted, it should be very workable- I am planning to do one too.


The criss cross workshop is still open so go in and tell Saroj you are there. It will be open long enough to at least get you started and Saroj will help you even after it closes. Shirley


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I just realized I posted my scarf in e other area. I'm sorry if that was wrong. :-(

Here it is here.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

It doesn't matter as long as it is here and in the workshop. it is lovely-- I like the color


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It doesn't matter as long as it is here and in the workshop. it is lovely-- I like the color


Thank you! I enjoyed this very much. It was quick and easier than I thought it would be. I was just looking at the other scarves from another workshop. Can I still do them or is it closed?

Anita


----------



## Lynn K2 (Apr 20, 2013)

I want in how when where did I miss it can it be done by pattern or what Christmas is coming nice gifts. lynn


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> You did a great job on the cardigan -- we will open a Parade shortly once a few more are finished.


Thats the trouble! too many brilliant workshops cant get finished fast enough! :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
here is my scarf and I promise im going to concentrate on my ripple cardi now. :lol: :lol:


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

janwalla said:


> Thats the trouble! too many brilliant workshops cant get finished fast enough! :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> here is my scarf and I promise im going to concentrate on my ripple cardi now. :lol: :lol:


That is absolutely lovely. If you do not like it just send it to Durham!!!!

Well done, I need to do one now. I think I will do it while on holiday in September. :lol:


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow! the colors are terrific!


----------



## BabyGothKnitter (Jun 18, 2013)

How lovely and so clever ! I love all of them, very different from anything I have tried :-D


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

dollknitter said:


> My DH asked: are people knitting this for warmth or scarf like decoration ?
> So, how are you planning to wear it?
> Mine needs just 10 more rows to finish...love it!!


 Let your DH try it when finished. He will get his answer. It is so warm that I gave one to my niece in Norway this summer when I was visiting that she made me do two more for my grand nieces - the little ones 4 and 1.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Here is my completed hat, head band, fingerless gloves


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

Lynn K2 said:


> I want in how when where did I miss it can it be done by pattern or what Christmas is coming nice gifts. lynn


Go to the below link it has all the workshops that have been done in the past and are on now. Just so you know even if it states "closed" they are still accessible, only you wont be able to post any questions, read through if it hasn't been answered the teachers are always available with a PM (private message) Happy knitting!

This is how to subscribe to all workshops!

Please click on 'My profile' at the top of the KP page - (not your avatar) and read the different sections available - please 'subscribe' to Knitting and Crochet workshops with designer1234 - the section will then be on your 'home page' permanently and all you have to do is click on it and you will find us.
This is the link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

Look for "criss cross scarf" with Saroj number 32


----------



## Lynn K2 (Apr 20, 2013)

iam very new to computers so hope i' m talking to you love your colors what yarn did you use and where is the pattern? lynn


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

Lynn K2 said:


> iam very new to computers so hope i' m talking to you love your colors what yarn did you use and where is the pattern? lynn


I used Noro silk garden, Pattern is free on the workshop 32 criss cross scarf with saroj click on link and scroll down

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Love all the scarves, mitts and hats. Here is my set. I need to make the headband Saroj just posted.


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Somewhere along the way I read that the criss cross section should be 9" and thought my gauge was just off so I kept knitting until then....oh, well! I should have stayed with just the row count but I love the scarf anyway! Next ones will be correct as I plan to make many more! Thanks for this pattern & workshop, Saroj!


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

Gail DSouza said:


> This is my finished scarf!
> I really enjoyed doing this project
> Saroj is a wonderful teacher and I look forward to more of her workshops in the future
> Thank you Designer and Saroj for organizing this for us!


Just love the yarn you used!!! So many possibilities with various yarns. Lovely job :thumbup:


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Great work, everyone!!!


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

janwalla said:


> Thats the trouble! too many brilliant workshops cant get finished fast enough! :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> here is my scarf and I promise im going to concentrate on my ripple cardi now. :lol: :lol:


I the colors of your scarf.


----------



## mlw2504 (Dec 1, 2012)

I made 2 sets. The patterns were very easy to follow. I did the seed stitch border without the mini cable.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

mlw2504 said:


> I made 2 sets. The patterns were very easy to follow. I did the seed stitch border without the mini cable.


Nice work. Vow 2 sets. Beautiful colors.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Wow-two sets. Love the pink one.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> I don't understand how this works. If we decide to make one later are the pattern and all the suggestions still available to us? *yes* I have too many WIPs to start on it right now, but I really would like to do one. NEVER MIND! I printed the pattern and can go on by myself when I'm ready. But if I run into a snag, You'll hear from me for help! Thank you both for the workshop! I'm always a little behind but I usually get to the finish line some time later than all of you!


Hi --*All our finished workshops are in the archives at the following section

Knitting and Crochet workshops with designer1234*

*link below any and all of my posts*

Once a class is closed we trim it and make sure it is easy to read -- the questions and answers are there as well as the patterns, links and downloads for the use of all KP members --

there are 34 workshops available for people to read and use again. go to the link below this post of mine (workshop link) and click on it -- then read the information topics if you wish and scroll down to the workshops. They are all numbered and they include the open and closed classes.

We have a wonderful variety of classes and the information is there permanently. Our teachers are members of KP and the Students are too - we help each other, no cost, just fun and a great learning experience.

We also have a Parade of each workshop's finished work just like the one you are in now. So go to the section and click on Parades - all the links are there.

Join us!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

mlw2504 said:


> I made 2 sets. The patterns were very easy to follow. I did the seed stitch border without the mini cable.


Mary -- these are both just beautiful. I love the colors -- I see a lot of these going out to friends and family for Christmas! great job all of you!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi --*All our finished workshops are in the archives at the following section
> 
> Knitting and Crochet workshops with designer1234*
> 
> ...


You just made my day! Thank you for clarifying that. I wasn't sure and didn't want to do anything that might cause a rift. Thank you!!

Anita


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

Finally got this lovely scarf photo'd, Thank you Saroj for the neat pattern.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

This is my cross cross scarf. Project notes - loops and threads impeccable with size 9 needle. I was a little short on yarn so I took 6 rows off the beginning and used that yarn to add 6 rows to the end so the two ends are very close in length. Loved this class, Saroj, thank you so much for doing this for us. I am very happy with the yarn also. I have another skein of this colorway but it is a different dye lot and enough different so it would have been terrible to put 3 inches to the original. Should be enough the same for a headband and fingerless mitts. Thanks again.


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

It is really lovely. I cannot wait to do mine. Not sure what colour to chose yet.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

My second scarf and gloves. Used red heart super saver yarn. Size 9 needles for scarf and size 7 for gloves. They are for my 10 year old Grand- Daughter.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

All the scarfs and gloves look beautiful. Job well done.


----------



## soc (Apr 21, 2011)

first try at a kal. thank you!


----------



## islandgirl81 (Jul 29, 2013)

Finally figured out how to post a pic from I pad. Thanks Suula for helping.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Love the purple. What yarn did you use?


----------



## islandgirl81 (Jul 29, 2013)

jmai5421 said:


> Love the purple. What yarn did you use?


Simply soft. Its what I had on hand.


----------



## Suula (Mar 24, 2013)

islandgirl81 said:


> Finally figured out how to post a pic from I pad. Thanks Suula for helping.


No problems and a lovely colour of Yarn for your scarf xx


----------



## islandgirl81 (Jul 29, 2013)

Suula said:


> No problems and a lovely colour of Yarn for your scarf xx


You are so nice to help. Thank you.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

it is wonderful to see so many completed scarfs. love all the colors and yarn. the smiles are priceless. keep smiling and knitting. 

saroj


----------



## Ella614 (Aug 13, 2013)

How do I get a copy of the pattern?


----------



## Ella614 (Aug 13, 2013)

Could I have a copy of the pattern?


----------



## Suula (Mar 24, 2013)

Ella614 said:


> Could I have a copy of the pattern?


The patterns are all in the Workshop and it is # 33 workshop crisscross scarf with Saroj. All the workshops are found here 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

Hope this helps xx


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Ella614 said:


> Could I have a copy of the pattern?


Criss cross workshop link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-187220-1.html

Parade link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-189761-1.html


----------



## islandgirl81 (Jul 29, 2013)

Here's another I just finished using Deborah Norville Everyday worsted. The next one I do I think I'll do cables.


----------



## islandgirl81 (Jul 29, 2013)

Oops. Here's the picture. Sorry it's side ways. I'm still learning how to post pictures.


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

islandgirl81 said:


> Oops. Here's the picture. Sorry it's side ways. I'm still learning how to post pictures.


This is lovely, beautiful in fact. What a lovely effect the wool has given and you have managed to match up each side. Well done.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

I really like the colors in your yarn.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

islandgirl81 said:


> Oops. Here's the picture. Sorry it's side ways. I'm still learning how to post pictures.


Your scarf is gorgeous!!!
The colors are so striking and beautiful!!
What yarn did you use?


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

This is my scarf done in Red Heart Astonishing, Echo colorway. I did it in seed stitch since I didn't like the look of the mistaken rib with this yarn. It is listed as a 4 but it is a light weight 4 rather like Simply Soft. I used a size 9 needle.


----------



## islandgirl81 (Jul 29, 2013)

Gail DSouza said:


> Your scarf is gorgeous!!!
> The colors are so striking and beautiful!!
> What yarn did you use?


Thank you. It's Deborah Norville worsted acrylic. The color is Parfait. I'm allergic to wool so have to make do with other fibers. I like the feel of this one at a decent price. I used one and a quarter skeins.


----------



## islandgirl81 (Jul 29, 2013)

jangmb said:


> I really like the colors in your yarn.


Thank you. They're probably my favorite for scarves and hats. The young girls I knit for like them too.


----------



## islandgirl81 (Jul 29, 2013)

Purl2diva: it's beautiful. I like the seed stitch. It's going to be fun to play with different stitches for this pattern.


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> This is my scarf done in Red Heart Astonishing, Echo colorway. I did it in seed stitch since I didn't like the look of the mistaken rib with this yarn. It is listed as a 4 but it is a light weight 4 rather like Simply Soft. I used a size 9 needle.


Another beautiful scarf. I like your variation too.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> This is my scarf done in Red Heart Astonishing, Echo colorway. I did it in seed stitch since I didn't like the look of the mistaken rib with this yarn. It is listed as a 4 but it is a light weight 4 rather like Simply Soft. I used a size 9 needle.


Your scarf is gorgeous too!!
Love the color and variation in the stitch!!


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

Both scarves look beautiful in their respective variegated colors


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Great job Ladies - I am happy to see the variation. 

Saroj


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

better late than never- this is only my second knitting project- and I loved doing it- thanks you so much for putting on this workshop! 
I used Lion Brand Tweed Stripes in Caribbean.


----------



## Suula (Mar 24, 2013)

Lovely scarf xx


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful scarf. Love the colors.


----------



## judybug52 (Sep 26, 2012)

bwtyer said:


> better late than never- this is only my second knitting project- and I loved doing it- thanks you so much for putting on this workshop!
> I used Lion Brand Tweed Stripes in Caribbean.


Love the color. Great job!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Lovely scarf!!


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

stunning! love the shade.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

bwtyer said:


> better late than never- this is only my second knitting project- and I loved doing it- thanks you so much for putting on this workshop!
> I used Lion Brand Tweed Stripes in Caribbean.


stunning! love the shade.


----------



## vegasmeme (Dec 10, 2011)

Here is my attempt. I used worsted on size 3 needles using 40 stitches. Love the way it turned out though my "braids" seem to be flatter than others posted. Still like it.


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

vegasmeme said:


> Here is my attempt. I used worsted on size 3 needles using 40 stitches. Love the way it turned out though my "braids" seem to be flatter than others posted. Still like it.


Looks beautiful. If you had made your braids a little longer, it would have the curled look. There is no breathing room. It still looks very pretty.

Saroj


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

Very pretty , love the gray


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Beautiful!

Anita


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Live your scarf. Lovely color! It is a clever pattern isn't it? Fun to do.


----------



## ashley123 (Nov 5, 2013)

I am sorry for interrupting but I am new to knitting and to this site. I have a copy of this pattern and it stated that she made it for a child. Does anyone know how to change this pattern stitiches for an adult.

thanks


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

ashley123 said:


> I am sorry for interrupting but I am new to knitting and to this site. I have a copy of this pattern and it stated that she made it for a child. Does anyone know how to change this pattern stitiches for an adult.
> 
> thanks


the scarf pattern is for adult. you can adjust by making smaller by shortening the lengths. you can decrease the number of stitches but I did not. Make the adult size first as is so you have an idea how it is done. Make changes as it pleases you or send me a pm and I will happy to help you.


----------



## ashley123 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks so much for your help and quick respnse.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I decided that the pink scarf I made (on page 1 of the parade), would make a good Christmas present for my oldest granddaughter, but, of course, her younger sister always demands equal treatment, so I had to come up with something for her, too! She is a petite 9-year old, so I thought she would be swamped by the original design, and decided to scale it down a bit by using DK yarn and 4mm needles. This meant that I had to adjust some of the other stitch counts. I used the original number of stitches, but there are 60 rows in the first and final ribbed sections, and 30 rows of stocking stitch in the criss-cross part. I am not sure how many rows there are in the neck part - I just kept going until it seemed long enough.

The colour is actually a bright turquoise, her favourite colour. If I can find time, I will make mitts and headbands to go with both scarfs.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

It's beautiful!

Anita



Kathleendoris said:


> I decided that the pink scarf I made (on page 1 of the parade), would make a good Christmas present for my oldest granddaughter, but, of course, her younger sister always demands equal treatment, so I had to come up with something for her, too! She is a petite 9-year old, so I thought she would be swamped by the original design, and decided to scale it down a bit by using DK yarn and 4mm needles. This meant that I had to adjust some of the other stitch counts. I used the original number of stitches, but there are 60 rows in the first and final ribbed sections, and 30 rows of stocking stitch in the criss-cross part. I am not sure how many rows there are in the neck part - I just kept going until it seemed long enough.
> 
> The colour is actually a bright turquoise, her favourite colour. If I can find time, I will make mitts and headbands to go with both scarfs.


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

I love this scarf and enjoy seeing how different they are with a variety of yarns


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Wow, how did i miss this workshop?


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

your scarves are beautiful


----------



## taperry (Sep 4, 2014)

What is M1


----------



## sugar312 (Mar 5, 2012)

I made many of these scarves but put my own twist on them for my husband's favorite hockey team thanks Saroj


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Scarfs are beautiful. Love the colors and the design 

Saroj


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## taperry (Sep 4, 2014)

They are great


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

sugar312 said:


> I made many of these scarves but put my own twist on them for my husband's favorite hockey team thanks Saroj


Great scarves! Way to go!


----------

